# weight loss for nhs ivf criteria, anyone else with lots to lose?



## NuDestiny (Feb 16, 2007)

After a long battle with my pct I finally had my surgery on Wednesday (still v bruised and tender!) to remove both fallopian tubes and part of my bowel due to severe adheshions.
I now need to lose approx 50lbs / 22kilos.
Is there anyone else doing this or recently done this and the fastest way to do it?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

why not ask to join the weight mgt section where there are lots of ladies loosing weight by different methods
Good Luck

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=60.0


----------



## NuDestiny (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks, I tried searching for weight threads but it didn't show any. I clicked on that link but it says access forbidden?!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi NuDestiny

I went through similar but it was a few years ago now

If you click on your profile tab, you will see an option on the left hand side "group subscriptions" if you click that option you can request access to weight management which will then show you the weight management board once approved by site management (shouldnt take long )

I found it most beneficial, one problem i had was i skipped breakfast (often not time) 3 set meals per day (i thought less meals less cals quicker weightloss) my gp referred me to a dietician and i found between the weight management board and the dietician i got to my goal, it wasnt instant but i got there in the end

Donna


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi I have just hit a loss of 5 stone.  It has taken me a year with weight watchers.  How quickly do you need to lose weight?


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I have done it - I did it with the Cambridge Diet.  It took about 4 months to lose the best part of 4 stone.

Good luck with it all.

xxx


----------



## NuDestiny (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the advice! I applied for membership by still haven't heard anything back, it still says approval pending?

I haven't got a specific time scale to lose the weight I just don't want to give up again now my tubes have been removed.

I really like the idea of the Cambridge diet but not sure I can afford the £42 a week! Me and DH have a £200 food budget per month and that would use most of that. I've read about the Newcastle diet which is similar but as you csnt get the optifast shakes in UK you can apparently use 3x slim fast shakes a day instead. Anyone done this?!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with slimfast - what about Lighter Life?  I don't know what that costs though I'm afraid.

...and Optifast is full of stuff you shouldn't really have anyway - I find it gives me really bad indigestion.

...actually, come to think of it, Cambridge is full of things too.  Some of their stuff has aspartame in it which we shouldn't really have when ttc.  

What about doing a version of Cambridge that isn't SS?  Maybe the 1000 or 1200 step which replaces just a couple of meals a day (a cambridge consultant can suggest an option)?  That should help with cost?


----------



## daft kate (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi!

I've got 3.5 stone since Feb by following the Slimming World principles at home (I didn't go to the classes or join the groups because I don't find them helpful) and then for the last 4 weeks I've been following the guidelines put in place by the nutritionist at the Zita West clinic who has been amazing. I still have another 2.5 stone to lose (before I hit the NHS magic BMI of 30) and this hasn't been the fastest way possible but I think it's important to remember that not only do you need to lose the weight to be eligible for treatment but also that you need to be as healthy as possible. The first thing the nutritionist said to me was the my protein intake wasn't high enough - I had to balance my blood sugar better to help my fertility and also to feel better generally. She's not cheap (think the first consultation was £125) but I honestly believe it's the best thing I've done in a long time....

Hope that helps or at least is a bit of food for thought!

Kate x


----------



## NuDestiny (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the help ladies   


Mandy Pandy, lighter life is even more expensive unfortunately. I hadn't really thought about Cambridge non SS, so that is definitely something to think about, as that way i would also get the counselling to change my mindset for future as well. The things we shouldn't have whilst ttc wont affect me anymore as I've just had both Fallopian tubes removed so no ttc anymore, until my 2 goes at IVF. I wont be dieting then, just adding more lean protein, calcium and plenty of fruit and veg etc. 




Kate, I'm tempted to get an nhs referral to a dietitian as well now you've said that    I've never looked at slimming world, what are the principles of it? Is it similar to WW? I've done WW online before as same as you don't find the groups helpful. I've had a quick look at the slimming world website, green days, red days, syns, etc all looks a bit confusing and having to buy 3 months upfront at £60 isn't great either. Is there any way to do a trial that you know of? Where did you get the principles from?


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Weightwatchers pro points is almost the same as it was when it was just called points but it is a lot easier to follow now. You have a set amount of daily points which you have to use each day or you lose them plus you get a weekly allowance of 49 which you can use for a meal out a takeaway or drinks at the weekend or split them to add 7 extra per day it is entirely your choice. I believe if you join through quidco at the moment 3 months for online membership costs you £1.85 or something stupidly low like that. Obviously you have to wait for the quidco cashback but may be worth a try if you haven't done the pro points version before.

I was never a fan of slimming world but good luck with getting rid of the weight whichever option you choose xxx


----------



## NuDestiny (Feb 16, 2007)

Smcwales, thanks for that info. I've rejoined WW at least until I can afford to do something like the Cambridge diet. I haven't used quidco before so its all new and a little exciting! About £7 for 3 months (after the cash back) is amazing! 

I still haven't heard back from the weight management team, still says pending approval, since 25th?!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

NuDestiny said:


> I still haven't heard back from the weight management team, still says pending approval, since 25th?!


All staff here at Fertility Friends are volunteers including Site Management who give their time as and when their personal lives allow i am sure once they come to your request it will be actioned

Donna


----------



## NuDestiny (Feb 16, 2007)

Ah ok    I was just wondering whether I was doing anything wrong or needing the paid subscription or anything   I will wait it out


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

NuDestiny I hope you get good results with ww.  Stick with it though and also a good tip is to measure yourself as the scales are not always kind so seeing a difference with measurements helps keeps you on track.  There is a weight watchers group withing the weight management section so come and join us once you have the approval.  I am off on hols for two weeks now but the others are great and can help you out.


----------



## NuDestiny (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you smcwales, have an awesome holiday and "see" you in a couple of weeks


----------



## daft kate (Mar 12, 2012)

NuDestiny said:


> Kate, I'm tempted to get an nhs referral to a dietitian as well now you've said that  I've never looked at slimming world, what are the principles of it? Is it similar to WW? I've done WW online before as same as you don't find the groups helpful. I've had a quick look at the slimming world website, green days, red days, syns, etc all looks a bit confusing and having to buy 3 months upfront at £60 isn't great either. Is there any way to do a trial that you know of? Where did you get the principles from?


Hi, knowing what I know now, I'd definitely say that a referral to a dietitian would be the way I'd go if I had my time all over again. She really has changed to way I eat and I've already done a lot about the way I think around food with my psychotherapist as I strongly believe the two go hand in hand.

However Slimming World is great for doing what it says on the tin and still fits in very well with normal life. They've started to move away from the green days and red days now and towards the 'Extra Easy' plan. Basically it's unlimited lean protein, unlimited carbs in the form of rice, potatoes, pasta etc, unlimited fruit, unlimited veg and then you have a daily allowance of dairy and 'syns' to use for a treat. What I'd do is to go along to one meeting if you're interested - the consultant will talk you through the plan, give you all the books and information you need and you'll then be able to do it on your own - I joined online and it's REALLY not worth the money. A much, much, much better bet would be to go and join, cough up the £10 to get all the stuff and if you never go to the group again, then, well, so be it!

Just watch the carbs with it though - the one thing I've realised by seeing the lovely Isabelle at Zita West is that my diet was FAR too carb heavy - all that fruit, pasta, potatoes, rice etc etc was really unbalancing my blood sugar which isn't great for fertility or how you feel. Protein rich is the way to go (still with some carbs though) and by seeing Isabelle I now have a personalised plan of supplements too.

Let me know if you'd like to know anymore about anything!

Kate x


----------



## daft kate (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry NuDestiny - just read back to posts properly and seen that you've just rejoined WW! Well done! xx


----------



## Cazzy2000 (Jul 23, 2012)

Probably a bit late with my advice here but I lost 2stone with slimming world and it really is the most amazing diet, never feel hungry, never deprive yourself of anything at all, it was amazing for me who likes to nibble at my desk in work no counting points or counting calories or big expense you just basically eat yourself thin. Best of luck with whichever route you choose and for the future xx    

Thanks kate for the bits of advice I didn't realise, about blood sugar etc, I'm kind of following slimming world unofficially at home to keep in shape and I must look into that part xx


----------



## bond007 (Jun 22, 2012)

,Hi hun, mine is icsi, the reason I'm replying you is I had to loose weight too, my first attempt was through nhs, I don't look that fat but I'm big boned, I lost 20 kg, it took nearly a year, that was with personal trainer, gym, dieting, ours not easy


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

Quite a few of my medical colleagues have had good results with intermittant fasting.  This is where you have two days a week with a calorie limit of 600, but you eat normally on the other five days.  There was a recent documentary that claimed it improved glucose tolerance and lipid profile as well as aiding weight loss, but it will take more research to prove that.  It's not for everyone but some people find it easier to diet knowing it's only two days a week.
Good luck.
flower


----------



## dumbwing07 (Feb 4, 2012)

hiya!

its do-able dont worry, i had to lose 2 stone before i was aloud to go on the waiting list for ivf. I did zumba twice a week for an hour (with breaks in between) cut out crisps, choc, sweets, bread, cheese, alcohol and fizzy pop. Just ate fruit, veg and meat and drank water. It works, also with something so precious to lose the weight for your willpower should help you. Also my bmi was 30 when i went back to the clinic and they were happy i had put the effort in and allowed me to go on the list, with the promise that i would be the correct weight when i went back to start my ivf. I think this whole weight thing can also be quite unfair, im a 6ft 2, 23 year old girl and id like to know how many other girls my height they had to compare me too (not many i wouldnt imagine!)

keep positive its soo worth it


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi ladies, i have been dieting since January and had only lost 8 pounds so on the 1st August I started the Dukan diet and now in total i have lost
1stone 8 pounds.  The only thing is i have only got another 6 to lose, but only a week and half to do it in and im really struggling with it now.

Well done to all of you with your weight loss!!!


----------

